# Baby Bristlenose =D!



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

So i woke up this morning to find the pleasant surprise of tiny pleco's sticking everywhere in my tank! 
I was hoping my Albino's would breed, but i didn't see any eggs or guarding behavior, i dont even have a good trio! (haha i ended up with two males and 1 female)
So i was slightly shocked to say the least. 
I know it seems like almost everyone on here has bred these guys before, i tried looking at previous threads but they must be buried kinda of deep. 

Should i hold off on doing water changes?? Do i need to transfer them to a grow out tank (i have livebearers with my plecos)?
Thanks
=D Proud papa


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!! i just had some too and got eggs right now again


----------



## Froggy (Jan 23, 2012)

What a good surprise! Congatz
Claudia, it's good news!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratz there. We had a hatch of Bushy Nose albinos around dec 15. they are in a 12 gallon grow out that had a few guppies,cory cat,clown loach. we removed the mother,left the father. did usual weekly tanks changes. They around 1 1/4 " now..One time we had counted 50. good luck with yours.


----------

